# One close to home!!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't known if I would call Dominant White the rarest coat color/pattern on the planet. Perhaps to be so completely white is a bit rare, but a lot of others that are "more rare"! I really don't like Dominant Whites at all, the pink skin and black eyes are weird. Give me blue or green eyes on my white!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Haha I do agree with the eye colour thing. but I do know AQHA released the coat colour percentages of horses registered to them in 2010, ans there's at least 4 million in their registry now... There was approximately 28% sorrels, but for whites it was 0%


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Haha I do agree with the eye colour thing. but I do know AQHA released the coat colour percentages of horses registered to them in 2010, ans there's at least 4 million in their registry now... There was approximately 28% sorrels, but for whites it was 0%


AQHA is not APHA...it would be quite a shock to see a dominant white Quarterhorse...not so much a surprise with a Paint...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

That's true... Never thought of that. But actually if i can ill check this filly's lines, because it says shes also TB, and there's a line of thoroughbreds with dominant white that i know of.
But to prove it for this filly she'd need a test


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

There are 11 different KNOWN strains of DW. Four of these are within the TBs, and I believe the JC has a "white" option. There is one strain of DW in QHs, and they don't always present as entirely white. Also, the AQHA is really, really bad when it comes to correct colours on registrations, so that is the probable reason for there not being any registered.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

this is her sire. he's pure TB, and his parents are coloured, but his sire's a sabino, and the filly's sire is a maximally white sabino.
...It says he's in canada... I'd like to know where exactly though because he's nice looking and i wouldnt mind breeding my mare to him. that may be the only way to prove he actually passes white too... Cuz my mare's a grulla nokota with a grey gene..... so if the foal would come out white, then maybe..
I like genetics, just saying, lol


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

cielospage1


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

First off, his sire is mistakenly listed as sabino, but he isn't. He is DW also. 

Secondly - I wouldn't use a grey mare to test breed for colour ****.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

okay.
and lol why not?
aha my logical thinking is... i dont know if her grey is dominant, so if the sire's white is dominant, then it should show up over grey lol. but then again, im not that smart xD


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grey is ALWAYS dominant. What you don't know is if she is homozygous or heterozygous. Dominant White is ALWAYS dominant, but again, we don't know the zygousity of the stallion.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah okay. Haha that does raise another question though. if u cross a dominant white on a grey, what would u get? a grey horse? or a white horse that also carries a grey gene that maybe doesn't show?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

A white horse that is carrying a grey gene. The skin will stay pink. Any residual colour will grey out eventually, if it doesn't colour out to white as part of the DW.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah ok. Lol that'd be interesting to see though


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Blazing Colors Farm in Ontario has bred several horses of this type. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes they are 



WyndellaRose said:


> Blazing Colors Farm in Ontario has bred several horses of this type. They are gorgeous!


----------

